# I'm A Celebrity? Get Me Out Of Here 2012



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 12, 2012)

Ex-Pussycat Dolls star  - Ashley Roberts, 
Boxer  - David Haye 
Corrie babe  - Helen Flanagan 
Eastenders actress  - Charlie Brooks 
Made In Chelsea hunk  - Hugo Taylor 
Doctor Who star  - Colin Baker.
Comedian  - Brian Conley 
Birds Of A Feather star  - Linda Robson 
Darts player  - Eric Bristow 
Conservative MP  - Nadine Dorries

What do you think so far?


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 12, 2012)

I will make a note not to watch this.


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2012)

Good start we want Eric though being big darts fans also like Bryan tho think he will be v popular with voting public


----------



## HelenP (Nov 12, 2012)

Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooo David Haye!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love Brian Conley, too.

xx


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 12, 2012)

Never thought I would ever hear myself ever say this, but I like the Tory woman. 

My dad will turn in his grave if he sees this


----------



## Casper (Nov 12, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooo David Haye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get in line!


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't believe Helen lasted about 5 seconds on that trial 

Seems like her and nadine are guna get hammered r.e the trails lol


----------



## HelenP (Nov 13, 2012)

I do wish they'd bring in a rule that once someone's done a trial they are immune for a couple of days.  It's so tiresome seeing the same people doing the trials all the time, especially if they're useless at them.  the airtime would  be shared around a bit more, and the celebs would get to eat better.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 13, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooo David Haye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Casper said:


> Get in line!



Thought you might appreciate this then......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ills-strips-steamy-shower-Im-A-Celebrity.html



xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I do wish they'd bring in a rule that once someone's done a trial they are immune for a couple of days.  It's so tiresome seeing the same people doing the trials all the time, especially if they're useless at them.  the airtime would  be shared around a bit more, and the celebs would get to eat better.
> 
> xx



Totally agree there Helen we all know how it works a celeb says to camera I'm scared of this that and tother and then that immediately means they get picked,also for the mp lady the hype she had before she even got there meant she would get it.

Ps I don't like the team format I want them all in the jungle as one


----------



## Casper (Nov 13, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Thought you might appreciate this then......
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ills-strips-steamy-shower-Im-A-Celebrity.html
> 
> ...






Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Its brightened my day!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 13, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I do wish they'd bring in a rule that once someone's done a trial they are immune for a couple of days.  It's so tiresome seeing the same people doing the trials all the time, especially if they're useless at them.  the airtime would  be shared around a bit more, and the celebs would get to eat better.
> 
> xx



Helen is even dumber in real life than Sophie in Corry Street !


----------



## HelenP (Nov 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ps I don't like the team format I want them all in the jungle as one



Don't fret hun ....................................................... 

xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 13, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I do wish they'd bring in a rule that once someone's done a trial they are immune for a couple of days.  It's so tiresome seeing the same people doing the trials all the time, especially if they're useless at them.  the airtime would  be shared around a bit more, and the celebs would get to eat better.
> 
> xx



Agreed!!



Steff said:


> we all know how it works a celeb says to camera I'm scared of this that and tother and then that immediately means they get picked



True!


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2012)

Itv2 tonight at 10 instead of itv x


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2012)

Aghhhh.........missed it!

Bloomin' football.


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2012)

Casper said:


> Aghhhh.........missed it!
> 
> Bloomin' football.



Missed it will watch tomo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Missed it will watch tomo



Missed it - hurrah!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't worry, you didn't miss it - the main show wasn't actually on because of the bloomin football.  However, they still carried on with the ITV2 show regardless.  

Extra time for tonight's show to cover two days - it *starts at 8.30pm tonight*

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2012)

Rosemary shagrer going in but who is the fella


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> Rosemary shagrer going in but who is the fella



And who is 'Rosemary Shagrer'?  Not that I'll be watching! If Helen Flanagan had kept her hair short I might have been tempted to look in


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> And who is 'Rosemary Shagrer'?  Not that I'll be watching! If Helen Flanagan had kept her hair short I might have been tempted to look in



She is a chef


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> She is a chef



Mmmm...cockroach and testicle pie!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah I now know who the fella is its lamaal from ghatcha googoo or sumit did too shy in 80s


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> And who is 'Rosemary Shagrer'?  Not that I'll be watching! If Helen Flanagan had kept her hair short I might have been tempted to look in



Shrager ( though your version sounds more interesting )

She was the chef on Ladette to lady programme who knocked them into shape ...


http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=....5.0.18.170.11.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.cadsgScmq_4


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Shrager ( though your version sounds more interesting )
> 
> She was the chef on Ladette to lady programme who knocked them into shape ...
> 
> ...




Thanks mcdo you made me lol for 5 minutes just realised where I got my letters mixed up


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah! Recognise her now


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2012)

This Helen girl is a utter joke, she keeps saying she has give 100 per cent er where has she ever given that since the show began . I hope the camp turn against her and pretty dam quick! She refused to even give this trial a go


----------



## Donald (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah well Helen again when it was announced the rest did not look happy campers


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2012)

Donald said:


> Ah well Helen again when it was announced the rest did not look happy campers



Nope surely she must of broken record for most trails going to one celeb


----------



## Casper (Nov 17, 2012)

Donald said:


> Ah well Helen again when it was announced the rest did not look happy campers



They certainly didn't! Any one of them would swap places with her just to get meals. 

Steff  -  yeah, its this '100% trying my best, I can't do more' that is really getting my goat. She's had it so easy, she can't do anything for others!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Shock horror looks like Helen actually gets in and does the trail how much of it she does remains to be seen yet lol

Tensions seem to be running high, shows don't it all this time without food turns personalities around


Oooooo live trial tonight as well excited much


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

My goodness she got them six meals so far


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow she did amazingly well she really did fantastic a diffirent girl tonight


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 18, 2012)

they gave her the easiest trial ever tonight.
a simple repetitive test.
they must be hoping the publjc give her a rest now so they can get Haye on some physical challenges.


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I wonder if the public will give her a break now she has broke her duck


----------



## Casper (Nov 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yeah I wonder if the public will give her a break now she has broke her duck



Ha! She's doing the live trial now, Ant n Dec are talking her through it


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Yer watching it

I could nt of done the cochroach one my oh Said the same


----------



## Casper (Nov 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yer watching it
> 
> I could nt of done the cochroach one my oh Said the same



No,  nor I, and catching the stars was pretty difficult too. 

Ugh, just thinking of putting your face into cockroaches and opening your mouth to get the stars - uugghh!!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Casper said:


> No,  nor I, and catching the stars was pretty difficult too.
> 
> Ugh, just thinking of putting your face into cockroaches and opening your mouth to get the stars - uugghh!!!



Hmm yes...

Well Helen could nt grasp the concept of looking up in the lift part of the task lol, but hay never mind she got 5 stars


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonder who will be first to go from the jungle in 3 days..........
Colin or maybe Linda I dunno,big characters often last so cant see helen david eric or bryan going anytime soon


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Helen is fake fake fake!
She couldn't stand on the hampster wheel because worms were going to be thrown at her - even though they didn't bite - just stunk, but she can get 12 stars in the next one - and no freaking out at all before it.

Either they have given her some serious therapy between tasks, or she is just fake.

Its put me off watching now - only staying to get a glimpse of David again.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

Well it does seem she may be thinking hmm it's boot someone out time soon so I best start doing the trails

I read online that her parents are worried the trails are taking there toll er ok it must be so hard walking to them huh


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't stand Helen.  Like any reality TV show, I can't bear it when one person hogs the limelight and, in this case, it's definitely turned into The Helen Show.  I'd love her to go first, but I don't think that will happen.  

Colin is surprisingly popular, owing to his days as Dr. Who.  I like Linda, but I think she's had such a small amount of airtime that she could be first.  However, as she has said she doesn't mind going out early, it's not a great tragedy..........

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

Loving colin and rosemary getting so involved with everything


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my word Helen gets a break hehe

Maybe the tide has turned on toffee boy Hugo all his moaning and snapping at poor Rosemary is so uncalled for, theres another 9 or so celebs going through the same thing.

Ps why was they no Brian tonight? Medical ground i assume


----------



## HelenP (Nov 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ps why was they no Brian tonight? Medical ground i assume



Brian was with the medic during the filming of last night's show.  You've probably heard now that he's pulled out on medical grounds (unspecified).

As much as I like Brian, I have a feeling the "medical grounds" might be something to do with his realisation that he was not the Mr.Popular SureFire Winner that he expected he would be, having upset various people.  Shame, he's long been a TV favourite of mine.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahh no I didn't know that Helen thnks for telling me I'm waiting on this morning as they have ant and dec on there in a wee while

Such a shame he was in my top 3 to win


----------



## Steff (Nov 21, 2012)

Sad to see the reason behind Bryan's departure.
It's plastered all over the front pages


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Not seeing this as dad is here but keeping up to date with newspaper

So Colin is out thought he may have gone further but still think rosemary is doing great


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2012)

Shame to see rosemary go

But not to see Hugo go hehe

My fave to win still going strong my Bristow but I read on front page of the son he has got his lawyers in or his son has as they are not happy he is being portrayed as a bully which is what I said in this thread before.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 29, 2012)

Still David or Ashley to win for me, but I have a feeling David might not make the final two.

xx


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> Shame to see rosemary go
> 
> But not to see Hugo go hehe
> 
> My fave to win still going strong my Bristow but I read on front page of the son he has got his lawyers in or his son has as they are not happy he is being portrayed as a bully which is what I said in this thread before.


*
COME ON ERIC*

I just hope that what is "reported" on the front page of The Sun doesn't go against Eric.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm thinking the final three will be David, Ashley & Charlie.


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2012)

Like it when they all do the trail


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2012)

Blast it Eric has gone 

Nicky we didn't ring and vote often enough lol


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apparently there were problems with Eric's line and people couldn't get through ... lots of angry darts fans on Twitter last night ...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Apparently there were problems with Eric's line and people couldn't get through ... lots of angry darts fans on Twitter last night ...



Fix! Fix!!!! Haven't been watching it, but have always liked Eric


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Well done Charlie woooo


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Dec 2, 2012)

all the business with the kid over the last few days won it for charlie


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2012)

I was rooting for Ashley, but she had a big hill to climb, being non-British.

xx


----------

